# Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?



## TheDude (2. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, 
ich hab da mal ne' Frage an die eingefleischten Match/Stippangler:
Da ich Catch&Release beim Angeln auf Weißfisch bevorzuge, suche schon länger nach den passenden Haken. Ich habe bis jetzt immer die VMC-Matchhakenserie verwendet, mit welchen ich insgesamt zwar vollauf zufrieden bin, jedoch hake ich vor allem große Fische viel zu tief :/
Ich suche also nach Haken, die möglichst immer vorne im Maul sitzen. Klar, wenn man zu lange wartet, wird der Fisch immer schlucken, doch bei den Matchhaken ist es oftmal wie verhext.
ich hoffe, ihr habt ein paar Tipps parat, 
Grüße, TheDude

P.S.: ist eine Selbsthakmontage auch mit Schwimmer möglich?


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Naja ,wenn die Fische bei dir immer schlucken ist etwas mit deiner Bißanzeige nicht in Ordnung und oder der Haken ist zu klein.
Kürzere Vorfächer oder ein kleines Bleischrot zur Bißanzeige 
vielleicht mit größeren Haken schaffen Abhilfe.
Auch nicht zu lange mit dem Anschlag warten.
Ich würde erst einmal ein Bleischrot zur Bißanzeige vorschalten.

Selbsthakmontage mit Pose ? |kopfkrat
Hab ich noch nicht gehört.
Matchfischen ist aber eh eine aktive Art des angelns, also wozu dann auch.:q


----------



## Angler2097 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Bei mir hängen sie auch meistens direkt am Maul, so dass ich meist keinen Hakenlöser brauche. 
Meistens sieht man an der Pose leichte Bewegungen => Der Fisch hat den Köder gefunden. Dann warte ich, bis die Pose unter Wasser verschwindet und setze den Anhieb 
Das geht am Besten mit leichten Posen, bei Schweren mit zu viel Blei sieht man die Bisse meist nicht so gut. Wieviel Gramm nimmst du denn bei deinen Posen?


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Kann mich meinen Vorkommentatoren nur anschliessen.

Trotzdem noch mal ein paar Fragen zum besseren Verständnis und evtl. genauerer Fehlerdiagnose :

Welche Köder bzw. welche Hakengrösse nimmst Du denn standardmässig ?
Passiert es bei 'allen' grossen Fischen oder primär bei einer Spezies ?
Ist es in der warmen und kalten Jahreszeit gleich ?

Wie angelst Du denn ?
Stillwasser ? Über Grund ? Aufliegend ? 
Fließgewässer ? Nachschleifend ? Durchlauf ? 
verzögert + voraustreibend ?

Will hier jetzt nicht der Kuh das Kalb abfragen, aber ein paar genauere Angaben wären bestimmt hilfreich, um punktueller antworten / Dir helfen zu können.


----------



## TheDude (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Okay, das war in der Tat etwas ungenau.. #t
Ich fische zur Zeit in einem mittelgroßen Moorsee, und zwar bevorzugt mit Stachelschweinposen und Hakengröße 8.
(ich weiß, das ist riesig, aber 1. fallen die VMC Matchhaken sehr klein aus, und zweitens kommt es oftmals vor, dass sich ein Karpfen an dem Köder (vorzugsweise Mais) vergreift.
Dass es an der Bissanzeige liegen könnte, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, andererseits machte ich letztlich Bekanntschaft mit einer 47er Schleie, die den Haken wirklich tief drinnen hatte. Dadurch, dass es ein Schonhaken war, bekam ich den Haken schon raus, aber bei zwei sehr großen Brassen war es nicht der Fall. Das Problem war, dass die Fische gar nicht so lang mit der Pose herumspielten, und der Haken trotzdem gleich tief saß. Die Lage erschwert noch dazu, dass es viele Rotaugen gibt, die zaghaft und ähnlich wie die Schleien beißen.
Kann es sein, dass es auch an der Beköderung liegt?
Ich meine, die Fische haben sich den Haken, auf welchem sich immerhin 4 Maiskörner befanden, in null komma nigs reingezogen. Vielleicht mit weniger Körnern fischen?|kopfkrat
An der Bebleiung, hm, ich weiß nicht. Wisst ihr, es war zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die großen Fische gebissen haben. Ich konnte eigentlich die bisse perfekt erkennen.
Und nochmal zurück zu den Haken: ich hab mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass Haken so gebogen sein können, dass sie am ehesten in der Lippe haken werden. oder so. ich rede wirres Zeug, ich weiß. Aber ich bin halt kein Hakenfreak (;

Achja, Selbsthakmontage mit Pose kommt mir im Nachhinein auch Idiotisch vor, haha


----------



## TheDude (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Achja, ich vergaß, ich fische bevorzugt mit durchlaufmontage und knapp über dem Grund. Wie im vorherigen Text herauszulesen ist,beherbergt der See sämtliche Weißfischarten, in jeder Größe.
An der Größe der Pose dürfte es auch nicht liegen, die Posen, die ich verwende, liegen alles bei 2-4 Gramm.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Danke für die genaue Beschreibung.

Ich erkenne da jetzt auch nichts grundsätzlich falsches.
Wie feederbrassen schon sagte, würde ich am ehesten auch auf ein zu langes Vorfach bzw. zu grossen Abstand zwischen Haken und Bißanzeigeschrot tippen.

Wenn Du sagst, daß Du die Bisse sehr gut erkennen konntest..... Aber es kann natürlich sein, daß der Fisch schon länger am Köder zu Gange war, bevor Du eine Bißerkennung hattest.
Eigentlich müsste man an Deinen Posen das Gewicht von 4 Maiskörnern ( da Du ja treibend fischt ) sehen, bzw eine leichte Anhebung der Pose haben, wenn ein Fisch den Köder ins Maul nimmt ?!?

Oder vielleicht mal mit aufliegend und Hebemethode versuchen, um einen Vergleich zu haben ?

 Schwierige Sache.

Mal sehen, was andere hierzu noch meinen.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Hakengröße 8 ist ja schonmal ne Hausnummer.
Wobei Karpfen,selbst Satzer in K3 und große Brassen den inhalieren können.

Wenn du die Bisse perfekt erkannt hast und sie dann schon geschluckt haben ,ist m.e.zuviel spiel für die Fische vorhanden,
ergo :
Das Vorfach zu lang bzw Bißanzeigerblei zu weit vom Haken entfernt oder garnicht vorhanden.

Wie lang sind denn deine Vorfächer bis das erste Blei kommt?

Noch größere Haken,ich fische max 10er an der Match,
würde ich nicht nehmen.
Aber weniger Mais auf den 8er Haken.
4 Körner finde ich  selbst für ein 8 er Eisen sehr üppig.

Haken mit Seitwärts gebogener Spitze sind für das Matchfischen mist!
Jedenfalls aus meiner Erfahrung .
Sie Haken den Fisch auch nicht schneller als Haken mit gerader Spitze aber sie reißen und ich meine reißen ,
schneller aus dem Maul aus wenn sie nicht richtig sitzen.
Zudem verpufft viel Energie beim Anschlag im Hakenbogen und kommt erst garnicht an der Spitze an.
Auch biegt sich dieser leichter auf. 
Versuch mal ein kleines Bißanzeigerblei ca.10-15cm vom Haken endfernt .
Sobald die Pose etwas angehoben wird ,setzt du einen Anschlag.


----------



## TheDude (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Naja, mein letztes Blei liegt so bei 20 cm vor dem Haken.
Die Vorfachlänge beträgt 1m. Aber es liegt ja nicht am Vorfach, sondern an der Bebleiung, oder? Ich weiß, gr.8 ist groß, und ich fische eigentlich so fein wie möglich, aber mir sind heuer trotz des guten Bremsverhaltens der Rolle schon drei große Fische abgerissen (nicht ausgeschlitzt).Eigentlich ziehe ich schon die kleinen Haken den Größeren vor, aber vielleicht sollte ich doch auf kleine Haken umsteigen, um den Anschlag früher bzw. sofort setzen zu können, was meint ihr? 
Und noch ne' andere Frage: bindet ihr die Haken selber? Ich denk nämlich drüber nach, das zu tun, aufgrund der letzten Fisch-Verluste.
Und auf welche Marken greift ihr zurück, könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Nehmt  ihr lieber Plättchen-, oder Öhrhaken?


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Du hast ein 1m langes Vorfach ,ein Blei 20cm hinter dem Haken.
Dann kommt der Rest irgendwann.|bigeyes
Das heist du  hast min.80 cm bis das nächste Blei kommt.
So in etwa.

Lass deine Bebleiung mal näher aneinander rücken .
Soll heißen ,so nach weiteren 40cm das nächste und dann im Abstand von 10cm den Rest .
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du Bleischrot benutzt ,ca.3 -4 Stück.
Dann erkennst du die Bisse auch schneller ,nämlich bevor die Rüssler schon alles inhaliert haben.
Thema Hakenbinden ,jo ich binde alles selber.

Ps.: Ich fische auch so fein wie möglich aber meine Montage ist so ausgelegt das ich 
sofort anschlagen kann und deshalb schlucken die fische nicht.


----------



## TheDude (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

He, das könnte der Grund sein! 
Über Bebleiung hab ich echt noch nicht viel nachgedacht.
Ich werds mal versuchen! Schonst du die Schnur durch Gummi zwischen dem Blei und der Schnur oder zwickst du es einfach drauf? Da gehen die Meinungen ja auch auseinander, ne'?
Achja, und welche Schnur verwendest du fürs Hakenbinden?
Vielen Dank für die Tipps !


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Ich nutze Bleischrot,Super Soft Shot von DInsmore.
Das ist recht weich und man kann es auf die Schnur klemmen *ohne* die Schnur zu quetschen.
Zudem sind die Gewichts bzw . Buchstabenkennung passend zu meinen Wagglern.
Englisch halt.:q
Als Vorfachschnur nehme ich z.b. Milo Krepton oder derzeit wieder Tectan von DAM,was ich gerade besser bekomme.


TheDude schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps !



Gerne #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Moin TheDude,

wichtig beim Bleischrot ist, daß es vor allem weich, mit korrekter Gewichtsangabe, aber auch exakt 'mittig' geschlitzt ist.

( Ich weiß; Steilvorlage für 5,- € in die Chauviekasse-Kommentare |uhoh:, aber mir fiel keine andere Formulierung ein #c )

Ich binde meine Vorfächer auch selbst ( immer Plättchenhaken ) und stimme Schnurstärke + Hakengrösse aufeinander ab.
z.B. 0,06 mm für Haken 24/22 ; 0,08 für Hg 20 ; 0,10 für 18 etc. pp.
Wenn ich meine Montagen zusammen 'tüddel', passe ich auch die Posen entsprechend an.
Bei einer z.B. 0,4 gr. Pose, die ich mit Kettenbebleiung austarieren würde, nehme ich auch keinen Gummipuffer, um es bei einer 0,06 oder 0,08' Schnur noch unter ein No. 8 / 9 / oder 10 Schrot zu fummeln.
Wenn ich gewichtsmässig so fischen muß, das ich auch AAA - SSG Schrote benötigen würde, habe ich auch eine 0,11 - 0,14'er Schnur drauf, die aus meiner Sicht ein größeres ( weiches ) Schrotblei verträgt.
Aber wie Du richtig schreibst ; ist halt 'ne Glaubensfrage.

Ich persönlich habe auch mal Fische, die den Haken etwas tiefer hatten, aber ich würde die Quote bei unter 5% ansetzen. ( Wobei etwas tiefer für mich bedeutet - nicht im Maulwinkel - und nicht schon angedaut )

Was hast Du denn für Hakenlöser dabei ?
Ich habe immer die Stonfos Gr. 1+2 dabei und auch eine ( gerade ) kleine Arterienklemme.
Werde zwar häufiger als 'Hr. Doktor' verspottet, aber sie hat mir schon oft gute Dienste erwiesen.

Habe auch noch mal einen Link rausgesucht, welcher Dich vielleicht interessieren könnte :

http://www.haken.ch/berichte/17/waggler-fischen-grundlagen.html

Wenn nicht; einfach ignorieren.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Hier auch sehr gut erklärt ......


http://kirchberg.neumann.lu/index_htm_files/Tips an Tricks - Verbleiungen 27.11.2012.pdf


----------



## TheDude (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Hey Leute, ihr helft mir echt weiter, danke nochmal! 
Welchen Hakenlöser ich verwende?
eine ganz dünne lange Zange, aber vielleicht sind diese Stabhakenlöser wirklich besser, da hast du recht!
Noch ne' andere Frage: Welche Haken nehmt ihr genau?
ich möchte da jetzt nicht zu tief in eure anglerische Privatsphäre eindringen, aber könnt ihr mir da auch welche empfehlen?
Am besten Schonhaken! |rolleyes
Und kann ich auf einen 16-18er Haken auch mal ne' 0,16er Schnur binden?
Vielleicht auch gleich auf die Hauptschnur? klar, das mit der Hauptschnur hat 
wahrscheinlich auch so seine Nachteile, wenn die Schnur theoretisch vor dem Schwimmer reißen würde, aber ich frag einfach mal gern drauf los 
Ich frage mich auch, ob bei zu großer Schnurdicke der Knoten auch noch  richtig hält?
freu mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Bei Haken nehme ich primär Gamakatsu, aber nie ohne Widerhaken; deswegen bin ich hier eher #c

Klar kannst Du auch den Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur binden, hast dann aber natürlich bei z.B. Hänger, keine 'Sollbruchstelle', die sich durch ein neues Vorfach einfacher ersetzen lässt, als im blödesten Falle, eine ganz neue Montage. ( z.T. mit neu Ausloten der Angelstelle etc. )
Eine 0,16'er Schnur an einen 18'er Haken zu tüddeln, müsste so gerade noch gehen; wenn das Plättchen gut gestanzt ist und Du gut binden kannst.
Habe zwar keine Erfahrungswerte, glaube aber, daß ab einem bestimmten (Miß)Verhältnis zwischen Hakengröße und Schnurstärke, der Knoten einfach über das Plättchen rutschen würde; bzw Du den Haken durch den entsprechend dicken Knoten eher kontraproduktiv machen würdest.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*



TheDude schrieb:


> Und kann ich auf einen 16-18er Haken auch mal ne' 0,16er Schnur binden?



|bigeyes Passt jetzt nicht so richtig zusammen :q

Es dürfte wohl darauf hinauslaufen was Hein Blöd schon beschrieben hat .
In der Regel rutscht so ein Tau einfach über das Plättchen .

Hakenlöser nutze ich so etwas : 
http://www.1a-fishing.de/Stipp-Hakenloeser-klein
Zange dauert a. zu lang und b. ist das Risiko die Schnur am Plättchen zu beschädigen zu groß.

Haken z.b. diese : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gamakatsu-LS...Haken-Rotauge-Brassen-LS-1310-N-/380973190326

Sind aber auch keine Schonhaken.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Meiner Meinung ist einer der besten Hakenlöser der hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/331302787563?lpid=106&chn=ps

 Ist auch ein zugleich ein Schlaufenbinder dabei ^^


----------



## Fishbuddy (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

Zu deiner Sache mit der Selbsthakmontage mit Pose, ich hab da schon rumexperimentiert. Hab das schon mit Schwimmer ausprobiert, um direkt bei meinem Köder anfüttern zu können,steht dann praktisch wie so ne Boje im Wasser  hatte damit auch schon Erfolg ;D, aber wie schon gesagt ist eigentlich eher komisch


----------



## Telespinner (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*

@TheDude
Von Gamakatsu gibt es auch Kreishaken der Größe 8. Damit darfst du aber nicht anschlagen, sondern nur gleichmäßig anziehen. 

@HeinBlöd
Darf ich fragen, warum du mit so extrem kleinen Haken fischst? Als jemand, der noch nie kleinere Haken als Größe 12 benutzt hat und trotzdem viele handlange Fische fängt klingt das für mich, als hättest du es auf fingerlange Fische abgesehen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Passende Haken zum Stipp/Matchangeln mit der Pose?*



Telespinner schrieb:


> @HeinBlöd
> Darf ich fragen, warum du mit so extrem kleinen Haken fischst? Als jemand, der noch nie kleinere Haken als Größe 12 benutzt hat und trotzdem viele handlange Fische fängt klingt das für mich, als hättest du es auf fingerlange Fische abgesehen.



Ist halt noch so ein bißchen Nostalgie.
Ich war in einem früheren Leben mal Wettkampfangler. |rotwerden
Und da gab es auch mal Tage, wo man mit 2 Maden auf'm 18'er Haken keinen Zupfer hatte und die Jungs nur 1 Pinkie wollten. Und da passt halt nur ein 22/24 er Haken zu.
Habe aber auch schon Brassen von 60 cm auf 0,06'er Vorfach und 24'er Haken recht problemlos rausgeholt und nicht nur Stichlinge oder Ukels


----------

